# Chiquita Charged With Doing Business With Terrorists



## Polar Bear (Mar 14, 2007)

*Gee I would never guessed  *

http://www.wcpo.com/news/local/story.aspx?content_id=3820e65d-9054-4de3-8f09-ab3c0922c794
*Chiquita Charged With Doing Business With Terrorists*
 


Federal prosecutors have charged Chiquita Brands International with doing business with a terrorist organization. 
Chiquita is a banana company based in Cincinnati. 
Prosecutors said the company and several un-named high-ranking corporate officers did business with the United Self-Defense Forces of Colombia. 
The group is described in court documents as a violent right-wing organization that the US has designated as a terrorist organization. 
Prosecutors said the company also did business with the Leftist Revolutionary Armed Forces of Colombia, or FARC. In court documents, prosecutors said the payments were approved by senior executives and corporate books were kept to conceal the deals.


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 14, 2007)

Well that's just great.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 14, 2007)

There business practices have not always been ethical. Some how they stay out of the national spot light. But the local news hammers them about once a year


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 14, 2007)

You'd think something like this would make national news...  Unbelievable.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 14, 2007)

This is just some of the stuff that has happened in Honduras


http://www.thirdworldtraveler.com/Transnational_corps/ChiquitaBanana.html

http://www.mindfully.org/Pesticide/chiquita/chiquita18.htm

http://electromagnet.us/dogspot/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=326


----------



## Paddlefoot (Mar 14, 2007)

When they say they were "doing business" with them, is that shorthand for "we were paying them protection money so they wouldn't disrupt our business operations"?

I haven't read the article yet, but I saw the headline on yahoo. Makes you wonder if some other corporations aren't bankrolling some of these groups, too.


----------



## Looon (Mar 14, 2007)

You show me a company that made it big totally legally, and Ill show you one that didn't.

Same thing with rich people. Unless you inherit money or win the lotto, somebody got fucked somewhere. Id put money on it.:uhh:


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 14, 2007)

Oh man..does this mean I have to stop eating bananas.  Cant we just clone them here or something?:doh:


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 14, 2007)

Well, there's always Dole bananas.

Either that or we'll just have to boycott and not have any banana splits.   LOL.  Hell, I haven't had one of those in years...mmmyum.


----------



## Looon (Mar 14, 2007)

Chopstick said:


> Oh man..does this mean I have to stop eating bananas.


[insert crude comment here];)


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 14, 2007)

Ranger Luna said:


> [insert crude comment here];)


Im not sure I understand.:uhh: :huh?:


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 15, 2007)

http://money.cnn.com/2007/03/14/news/companies/chiquita/index.htm?cnn=yes

This is finally on the cnn home page.

Chiquita to plead guilty to ties with terrorists
Federal authorities say the banana producer made transactions with terrorist organizations.
March 14 2007: 6:54 PM EDT
WASHINGTON (CNN) -- Chiquita Brands International entered a plea agreement with federal authorities on charges that it engaged in transactions with a terrorist organization.

The company agreed to pay a $25 million fine regarding the investigation of protection payments made by the company's former banana-producing subsidiary in Colombia.

Shares of Chiquita (up $0.25 to $12.75, Charts) fell nearly 1 percent in after-hours trading on the New York Stock Exchange Wednesday.

The announcement came moments after U.S. Attorney for the District of Columbia Jeffrey Taylor accused the Cincinnati-based banana producer with paying - through its Colombia subsidiary Banadex - a right-wing paramilitary group in Urabá and Santa Marta, two areas of Colombia where Chiquita grew bananas.

"From in or about 1997 though on or about Feb. 4, 2004, defendant Chiquita made over 100 payments to the AUC [United Self-Defense Forces of Colombia] totaling over $1.7 million," the 17-page information said.

It said Chiquita had also paid money to two left-wing organizations from about 1989 until about 1997, when those groups controlled areas where the company grew bananas. It identified the groups as the FARC (Revolutionary Armed Forces of Colombia) and the ELN (National Liberation Army).

The company recently pushed back its annual report to amend an agreement with lenders after taking a charge related the federal investigation.

Under the terms of the agreement, the company will pay the fine in five annual installments. The agreement is subject to approval and acceptance by the United States District Court for the District of Columbia.

Chiquita did not file its annual report by March 1 as required and now expects to file it on March 16. It is seeking approval of an amendment with lenders under a June 28 credit agreement, it said.

In a Feb. 22 filing, Chiquita said it had voluntarily disclosed that its Colombian banana-producing subsidiary, which it sold in June 2004, had made payments to certain groups there that were designated as "foreign terrorist organizations" under U.S. law.

Following the disclosure, the Justice Department initiated a criminal investigation to examine the role and conduct of the company and some of its officers in the matter, the company said in that filing.

Terrorist payments
The company began making the payments after a general manager for Banadex met with the then leader of the AUC, Carlos Castaño, the information said.

Castaño told the company's general manager that the AUC was preparing to drive FARC from Urabá and asked for payments to be made to the AUC through private security companies, the information added.

"Castaño sent an unspoken but clear message that failure to make the payments could result in physical harm to Banadex personnel and property," it said. Senior company executives knew about the payoffs to AUC, the information said.

Though the checks were written to security companies, the companies provided no actual services.

In 2002, after the U.S. government designated the AUC a terrorist organization, Chiquita began paying the AUC in cash, turning over more than $1 million and continuing to pay even after outside counsel told the company that the payments were illegal and should stop immediately, the information said.

In a written statement, Chiquita Brands International's CEO Fernando Aguirre said the information is part of a plea agreement, "which we view as a reasoned solution to the dilemma the company faced several years ago."

He said Chiquita voluntarily disclosed the payments to the Justice Department in 2003, saying they were made "to protect the lives of its employees."

He added, "The company made this disclosure shortly after senior management became aware that these groups had been designated as foreign terrorist organizations under a U.S. statute that makes it a crime to make payments to such organizations. Since voluntarily disclosing this information, Chiquita has continued to cooperate with the DOJ's investigation."

--CNN's Katy Byron and Reuters contributed to this report


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 19, 2007)

*Just a slap on the wrist  *

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,259622,00.html
*Chiquita Pleads Guilty to Doing Business With Terrorists*

*Monday , March 19, 2007*
WASHINGTON — 
Banana company *Chiquita Brands International* admitted in federal court Monday that, for years, it paid terrorists to protect its Colombian banana-growing operations. 

The company pleaded guilty to one count of doing business with a terrorist organization. The plea is part of a deal with prosecutors that calls for a $25 million fine.
The agreement ends a lengthy Justice Department investigation into the company's financial dealings with right-wing paramilitaries and leftist rebels the U.S. government deems terrorist groups.
Prosecutors say the Cincinnati-based company and several unnamed high-ranking corporate officers agreed to pay about $1.7 million between 1997 and 2004 to the *United Self-Defense Forces* of Colombia, known as AUC for its Spanish initials.
The AUC has been responsible for some of the worst massacres in Colombia's civil conflict and for a sizable percentage of the country's cocaine exports. The U.S. government designated the right-wing militia a terrorist organization in September 2001.
Prosecutors said the company made the payments in exchange for protection for its workers. In addition to paying the AUC, prosecutors said, Chiquita made payments to the National Liberation Army, or ELN, and the leftist Revolutionary Armed Forces of Colombia, or FARC, as control of the company's banana-growing area shifted.
Chiquita stock has risen sharply since the deal was announced last week. Company shares were trading down 6 cents at $13.46 in midmorning trading on the New York Stock Exchange.


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 19, 2007)

Sure, why not. 

Jesus.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Mar 19, 2007)

Lol, that would explain why there were only organic bananas in the store today.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 20, 2007)

Doing some reading today I have a feeling this is going to get a lot bigger.

http://www.mindfully.org/Pesticide/chiquita/chiquita12.htm

http://www.globalexchange.org/campaigns/bananas/chiquitaSecretsRevealed.html


----------



## AWP (Mar 20, 2007)

Chiquita stock is unchanged today, Del Monte is the same, Dole is privately held.


----------



## Paddlefoot (Mar 20, 2007)

Dole, for whatever reason, has the best bananas anyway.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Mar 20, 2007)

Paddlefoot said:


> Dole, for whatever reason, has the best bananas anyway.


 

This coming from the banana connoisseur :eek:


----------



## Paddlefoot (Mar 20, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> This coming from the banana connoisseur :eek:



This, coming from a closet cucumber connoisseur. What's the world coming to? :eek: 

When I was in Saudi, my CWO gave me the opportunity to walk through one of the bigger towns closer to the border, and I stopped at a produce stand in the souk. Most of the stuff we get here from places in Central America they obtain from the Phillipines.

So, I decide to get a bunch of bananas, they were just about the right ripeness. Here's what the vendor proceeded to do, and I'm not sure to this day whether this was a custom of some sort or if he was fucking with me:

He breaks the bananas open at the base of the stem on top, exposing them to the elements. Again, I didn't know the reason, and I didn't act quickly enough to stop him. So, I'm stuck with about 5 bananas that, if not eaten promptly, will go to waste. 

I told a friend this story a couple of years back, and he said that wouldn't have been unusual, that the vendor was just checking for spiders or some such nonsense. 

I still think the dude was messing with me. Didn't want to create an international incident, so I just paid for them and left. Wound up eating all of the bananas on the way back to camp.


----------



## 0699 (Mar 20, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> This coming from the banana connoisseur :eek:



I don't think I could survive without bananas.  A banana a day keeps the leg cramps away.

"All you homos look away.  I'm getting ready to eat a banana and I don't want you getting all excited."
 - Me in the chow hall in Kuwait before we went into Iraq.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 21, 2007)

*and so it begins. For those that think we will not send these 8 people down south are mistaken. The Colombian gov last year alone extradited over a 100 drug dealers to the US. If we want to keep w/ the good relationship these men or women will be on the next plane south.*

http://news.enquirer.com/apps/pbcs....1/BIZ/703210338/1076/BIZ&template=printpicart
*Colombia's chief prosecutor wants eight Chiquita workers extradited*
THE ASSOCIATED PRESS 
*BOGOTA, Colombia -* Colombia's chief prosecutor said Tuesday he will demand the extradition of eight people employed by Chiquita Brands International Inc. accused of being involved in the company's payments to right-wing paramilitaries and leftist rebels to protect its banana-growing operation.
Cincinnati-based Chiquita pleaded guilty Monday in federal court in Washington to one count of doing business with a terrorist organization. The plea is part of a deal with prosecutors that calls for a $25 million fine.
The agreement ended a lengthy Justice Department investigation into the company's financial dealings in Colombia with what the U.S. government deems terrorist groups. Chiquita has said it was forced to make the payments and was acting only to ensure the safety of its workers.
Chief federal prosecutor Mario Iguaran did not identify the people he hopes to extradite, and the U.S. complaint did not identify anyone by name - it simply said that 10 people working for Chiquita or its Banadex subsidiary were involved in the illegal payments.
Chiquita spokesman Mike Mitchell said this week the company was not aware of any extradition requests.


----------



## Paddlefoot (Mar 21, 2007)

0699 said:


> I don't think I could survive without bananas.  A banana a day keeps the leg cramps away.
> 
> "All you homos look away.  I'm getting ready to eat a banana and I don't want you getting all excited."
> - Me in the chow hall in Kuwait before we went into Iraq.



No shit, bananas are a staple. I eat at least one a day to keep my pottasium level stable.

There was a guy in my section at DLI, a character from central Texas, who always made some comment when I would start peeling my banana on break.

I'd start eating it and making strange, orgasmic like sounds, finally reaching a "climax" on my final bite, lol.


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 21, 2007)

Paddlefoot said:


> I'd start eating it and making strange, orgasmic like sounds, finally reaching a "climax" on my final bite, lol.


Im getting worried about you.:uhh:


----------



## Paddlefoot (Mar 21, 2007)

Chopstick said:


> Im getting worried about you.:uhh:



I'm more worried about somebody who looks at a banana as some sort of phallic symbol.  

I was just messin' with him, it's a military thing. I've matured since then, I only emit a low grunting sound now when I eat a banana.


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 27, 2007)

*http://www.foodnavigator-usa.com/news/ng.asp?n=75283-chiquita-terrorist-funding-banana*
*Chiquita execs could face extradition for terrorist funding*





By Lorraine Heller

3/27/2007- *Senior management executives of banana firm Chiquita may face extradition to Colombia to face criminal charges after the company recently pleaded guilty to funding terrorist groups in the country.*

However, the firm said it has not as yet been contacted with any extradition requests.

Chiquita's dealings in Colombia have been the focus of a US Department of Justice investigation, which this month resulted in the company being slapped with a $25m fine.

The three-year government inquiry focused on payments made by the company to certain groups in Colombia designated under US law as foreign terrorist organizations.

The leading banana supplier pleaded guilty to making the payments through its Colombian subsidiary, but said it was _"forced"_ to make payments to right- and left-wing paramilitary groups in Colombia to _"protect the lives of its employees"._
The investigation included an examination of the conduct of a number of Chiquita's employees and directors, and their role in the payments. Company officials may face extradition to Colombia to face criminal charges.

Colombian authorities are said to have made statements saying they will call for the extradition of some company executives, but Chiquita said it has not received any requests and it_ "doesn't know"_ if these will be likely.

The firm, which voluntarily disclosed these payments to the Justice Department in April 2003, sold its Colombian subsidiary in 2004.

A document detailing the payments, which were reportedly approved by senior company executives, was filed by the Justice Department in federal court in Washington. The payouts totaled more than $1.7m, according to the court document.

However, Chiquita yesterday told FoodNavigator-USA.com that no individuals have been named or charged by the Justice Department.

According to the firm, the plea agreement reached in recent weeks was a _"reasoned solution"_ to an _"admittedly very difficult situation"_.

Chiquita, which is one of the world's largest banana producers, said it does not expect the fine will impact its ability to operate its business. It said it has recorded a reserve for the full $25m, which is payable in five installments upon sentencing. The hearing is due to take place on June 1, 2007.

However, the firm also continues to be impacted by _"challenging"_ market conditions, including new import regulations in the EU. These have resulted in Chiquita's announcement last week that its banana prices have again risen globally.

Banana prices in Europe, Asia Pacific and the Middle East rose six percent on a US dollar basis, compared to the year ago period. North American prices also continued to rise, although on a more modest level of one percent.


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 27, 2007)

Sure will be interesting to see if there is a call for extradition...


----------



## pegasus (Mar 28, 2007)

You will never look at a banana the same way :) 

http://www.brevardtnt.org/Documents/Fuel/bananas.htm


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 28, 2007)

pegasus said:


> You will never look at a banana the same way :)
> 
> http://www.brevardtnt.org/Documents/Fuel/bananas.htm


I eat at least one banana everyday(no comments from ANYONE!) and I also eat an orange everyday.  I just dont feel right if I dont get my banana(again..no comments!)


----------



## cb88 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Chiquita (Banana) being sued over funding terrorist group*



> *Colombians sue Chiquita over payments to terror group*
> 
> NEW YORK (AP) — Victims of Colombia's bloody civil conflict filed an almost $8 billion lawsuit against the U.S. banana importer Chiquita Brands International (CQB) on Wednesday for making payments to a paramilitary group responsible for thousands of killings.
> The suit, filed in U.S. District Court in Manhattan, accuses the company of complicity in hundreds of deaths by financially supporting the United Self-Defense Forces of Colombia, also known by its Spanish initials, AUC.
> ...



http://www.usatoday.com/money/world/2007-11-14-columbia-chiquita-lawsuit_N.htm?csp=34



Nice...I'm switching to Dole Bananas :confused:


----------



## ROS (Nov 15, 2007)

Uh huh, and people thought the perv banana smiley was bad.

In all seriousness, with a company as large as Chiquita, I'm sure it isn't difficult to get funding, no matter whom you are.


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3376&highlight=Chiquita


----------



## Paddlefoot (Apr 19, 2008)

*Tales of intrigue behind the banana trade*

Interesting piece on bananas and the fight to control their cultivation and distribution.

http://www.salon.com/books/feature/...ml?source=rss&aim=/books/feature?source=yahoo



> When bananas ruled the world
> 
> *Intrigue. Power. Corruption. Death. Sex. The history of oil has nothing on that of the yellow fruit.*
> 
> ...


----------



## ROS (Apr 19, 2008)

Well, they'd better figure something out. They went from .33/lb to .52/lb, and with them being the perfect food, I am not pleased.


----------



## Paddlefoot (Apr 21, 2008)

Yea, bananas are great. The first real food I can remember eating, bananas and milk.

I always eat at least one per day.


----------



## ROS (Apr 21, 2008)

To me, gourmet food is peanut butter and banana on white bread with really cold milk.


----------

